# Umum > Peraturan & Pengumuman >  Forum problem

## beryl

Dear all,

Hari ini terjadi trouble di forum tercinta kita yg disebabkan oleh perpindahan server koi-s.org dari server Australia ke server IIX (Indonesian Internet eXchange). Perpindahan ini saya planning 1 jam sejak jam 11 td malam sampai jam 12 malam. Tetapi karena ke sok tahuan saya  ::  , ternyata konfigurasi server lama tidak diperbolehkan meng kustomisasi DNS zone, akibatnya ada beberapa member yang bisa meng akses forum dan ada juga yang tidak. Namun akhirnya pada sore tadi sekitar jam 3 beres sudah dan forum telah normal kembali. Untuk itu saya sebagai administrator forum memohon maaf atas gangguan terjadi.

Perpindahan ini dimaksudkan agar forum lebih cepat diakses dan lebih mudah untuk maintenance. Semoga forum kita semakin maju..

Salam,

----------


## tenonx

bener kan, sudah kuduga,

dari pagi nongkrongin sambil pencet2 F5 mulu. kaga bisa2 eheheheh

thanks to admin

----------


## Coolwater

yg penting forumnya sudah normal kembali.  ::

----------


## karom

mantap om ... ditempatku kelihatan sekali perubahannya setelah pindah ke IIX ... sekarang akses forum lebih Joossssshhhhhh

----------


## William Pantoni

Good Job Pak Beryl....memang di ultah ke 2 ini dan bertambah nya member tiap hari...hrs di up grade....pasti perlu biaya jg yah...

Yg belum jadi member resmi masih bnyk  yah .....
Dari yg yg terdaftar 700+ yg udah jadi member resmi cuma ga sampai 100   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ayo...yg belum jadi member ...dianjurkan segera daftar....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Kompooooor lg nih.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Good Job Pak Beryl....memang di ultah ke 2 ini dan bertambah nya member tiap hari...hrs di up grade....pasti perlu biaya jg yah...
> 
> Yg belum jadi member resmi masih bnyk  yah .....
> Dari yg yg terdaftar 700+ yg udah jadi member resmi cuma ga sampai 100        
> 
> Ayo...yg belum jadi member ...dianjurkan segera daftar....      
> 
> Kompooooor lg nih.....


Saya termasuk yang ga daftar resmi pak hehehheeh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

> [Saya termasuk yang ga daftar resmi pak hehehheeh



Begitu juga saya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

terima kasih Om Beryl. forum udah oke lagi. jadi berangkat ke JKt?

----------


## 80en

sip deh  ::  mudah mudahan tambah kenceng aksesnya ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## paimo

> bener kan, sudah kuduga,
> 
> dari pagi nongkrongin sambil pencet2 F5 mulu. kaga bisa2 eheheheh
> 
> thanks to admin


sama tak tongkrongi dari pagi sampe sore nggak bisa diakses.....
kirain sudah dibuat jalur khusus bagi anggota KOI`s saja....  ::   ::   ::  

tp bener sekarang speed sudah 500cc kayak motogp....  ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

Om Beryl, untuk topik2 yang sudah dibuka, kok gambar loncengnya masih berwarna kuning juga ya?

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak Datta....tp ditempat saya udah jaln normal tuh...seperti biasa....speednya aja yg lebih turbo....

----------


## beryl

Pak tenonx dan pak Coolwater, thanks a lot atas monitoring nya   ::  

Salam,

----------


## beryl

> mantap om ... ditempatku kelihatan sekali perubahannya setelah pindah ke IIX ... sekarang akses forum lebih Joossssshhhhhh


Wahh.. kita sukses dong pak..   ::  
Maaf pak, kemaren udah ngerepotin banyak..  ::  

Salam,

----------


## beryl

> Good Job Pak Beryl....memang di ultah ke 2 ini dan bertambah nya member tiap hari...hrs di up grade....pasti perlu biaya jg yah...
> 
> Yg belum jadi member resmi masih bnyk  yah .....
> Dari yg yg terdaftar 700+ yg udah jadi member resmi cuma ga sampai 100        
> 
> Ayo...yg belum jadi member ...dianjurkan segera daftar....      
> 
> Kompooooor lg nih.....


Halo pak wil.. ini kompor yg bener pak..   :: 

Salam,

----------


## beryl

> terima kasih Om Beryl. forum udah oke lagi. jadi berangkat ke JKt?


Halo pak doddy, insya Allah jadi pak. Brangkat hari jum'at sore..
Brangkat jg kan pak?

Salam,

----------


## beryl

> Om Beryl, untuk topik2 yang sudah dibuka, kok gambar loncengnya masih berwarna kuning juga ya?


Bener pak, itu bermasalah di cookies nya, karena dengan berpindah nya server, IP address jg berubah. Jadi id cookies nya ikut berubah jg.
Cookies yg ada di komputer pak Datta itu dr server yg lama pak, coba di clear cookies dulu..

Salam,

----------


## tenonx

lha klo di tempat saya kok malah topik baru nya malah ga berwarna kuning, trus tiap kali harus login 2x ... sekali ga bisa masuk

----------


## beryl

coba clear cookies dan clear cache (jika memungkinkan, clear history jg), lalu tutup smua browser, trus buka browser lagi.. setelah itu baru coba login ke forum..
semoga membantu pak..

salam,

----------

